

"Progether" community popped up on Reddit, "program together" - bcjordan
http://www.reddit.com/r/progether

======
michaeljsmalley
For anyone interested in getting into the general swing of things with this
subreddit, I encourage you to read the original post which spawned the
subreddit in the first place:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/learnprogramming/comments/10h6o4/wou...](http://www.reddit.com/r/learnprogramming/comments/10h6o4/would_anyone_else_like_to_learn_programming_as_a/)

------
indivisible-irl
huzzah!

